# Horton Crossbows



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Does anyone have any Horton knowledge on this forum. I have a Horton Hunter Elite that the stock and scope mounting rail broke. Also have a Horton Legend and was wondering if they are interchangeable ? All parts look the same, Except for the stock shape, just would be a mismatched crossbow


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Try calling Ten Point. They bought them out some time ago....


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Chances are. If they look the same that they are the same. Horton used a lot of the same parts one all their crossbow line up. I'd try it.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Does anyone have any Horton knowledge on this forum. I have a Horton Hunter Elite that the stock and scope mounting rail broke. Also have a Horton Legend and was wondering if they are interchangeable ? All parts look the same, Except for the stock shape, just would be a mismatched crossbow


Hey shoot me a Pm with your #. I just replaced the sight bridge and scope rail on a horton I bought in the market place. I can go into more detail on the phone with you and its easier than typing a book on your post.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

asp235 said:


> Try calling Ten Point. They bought them out some time ago....


What he said ^. They are in Suffield Ohio, not to far from you. Good people.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Will try em today, thanks.


----------

